
Top Republican Steve Scalise wounded in multiple shooting - rhelsing
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-40275055
======
LeeHwang
Some other reports are saying the gunman made sure to ask if they were
republicans or democrats. He wanted to kill republicans.
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/06/14/shots-fired-
repub...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/06/14/shots-fired-republican-
party-baseball-practice-near-washington/)

Very disturbing, political violence and violent rhetoric is escalating.

examples: Loretta Lynch calling death and blood in the streets
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9bquunDh1Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9bquunDh1Y)
is now quickly going viral in various republican circles.

also the trump assassination in the caesar play and kathy griffin trump
beheading are awful.

[http://www.realclearlife.com/theater/move-kathy-griffin-
watc...](http://www.realclearlife.com/theater/move-kathy-griffin-watch-trump-
get-assassinated-reworking-shakespeares-julius-caesar/)

